# wiper blades covered under maintenance plan?



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I was under the impression that wiper blade replacement was included under the maintenance program. I had my car in for its first inspection-I and the service advisor tried to shuffle me over to the parts department, telling me that wiper blades were not included in the plan. is this true? I could swear that I read that they were included but only if you asked.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Its a covered item.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

obrigado


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

by the way, where is this documented and what do I need to do to get them to replace the blades?


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

As I look at my 2002 Service and Warranty Information Manual on page 2 it does not list wiper blades as an exclusion and on page 8 under the things that are checked under Inspection I it says "Check wipers and washer system(s); wiper blades, washer jet positions."
Friday, I think, Fred Meloan posted about this @ the org and stated that wiper blades were included in the sched. maint. but if they needed to be replaced more freq. than 1 yr, then that may be a problem because that kind of wear would be out of spec.'s or something to that effect.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

thanks I'll have to threaten the advisor with a bad review. apparently BMWNA is calling ALL customers now after service vs. just spot checking.

I don't go to the org anymore.


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

you said "I don't go to the .org anymore"

I said "I can't help it"


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

well, if you need a crutch, you could enter it in as a bad site in your mcafee antivirus software. I'm not saying I had to resort to that or anything.


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

might try that. Anyway here is the paste from fred's post: 


"Your wiper blade inserts are covered under the 3 year/36,000 mile free service provided by BMW for all models beginning with the 2000 model year . However, you might have a problem if you ask for them to be replaced more than once a year which is the "normal" replacement interval for wiper blade inserts. 

Is it possible that the person you dealt with last year was not aware of the provisions of the free maintenance? 

Fred Meloan "


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

great, thanks!

feel free to send me an email anytime at: [email protected]


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Yep, and they are covered by graphite power as well! (laugh damnit)


----------



## Kempe (Feb 18, 2002)

Hah, they tried to give me the buy 'um shuffle also. Fortunately, I balked.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

*Here are the codes to give the dealer if they try to screw with you...*

Replace wiper inserts

Defect Code: 61610077MP (applies to Full Maintenance only)

Labor Code: 6161631

The defect codes are the ones you would find on the DCS warranty vehicle history inquiry report. They are very helpful once you learn to read them. When people say you can call any dealer and get you car's service history, this is what they are referring to. Any warranty work that has been done on your car at any dealer can be traced and identified via the defect codes. For example, I had my Inspection 1 and brake flush done at dealer A, now if I go to dealer B next month and try to get them to do this stuff again they will see right away that it has already been done, the date it was done, and the dealer that did it.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

maybe the misunderstanding has to do with "full maintenance"

so the car is a 2001 330i, which is supposed to have a better maaintenance plan than the 200 and earlier models. the plan was upgradeable (extendable?) but I did not opt for that. so what is "full maintenance"?

thanks again.

dotor... e o filho o pae?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

They told me that it wasn't


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *
> dotor... e o filho o pae? *


E o mais inteligente dos dois  O filho e a unica pessoa na minha casa que sabe alguma coise sobre a garantia 

Anyways, there are two maintenance plans on modern day BMWs.

All 1997-1999 models came with 3 years or 36,000 miles of schedule maintenance. This covered all factory recommended maintance when called for by time or the service indicator (oil service, Inspections 1 and 2, brake and coolant flushes, etc.)

Starting with 2000 models, BMW upgraded to full maintenance. It includes all the service items under scheduled maintenance, and the following wear items: Front and Rear brake pads and rotors, wiper blades, all drive belts, and all adjustments. The BMW new car warranty didn't cover adjustments after the first year or 12,000 miles. So if you had a one year old 1999 328 convertible and your top went out of adjustment, you had to pay to get it adjusted. Full maintance covers items like this. Unlike what some think, it DOES NOT cover topping off fluids unless it is during a scheduled service, nor does it cover clutch replacement.

All 750 models come with 4 years/ 50,000 miles of Full Maintenance. The program is upgradable to 4 years/ 50,000 miles on all models still covered under the original plan, and it was also possible to upgrade to Full Maintenance from Scheduled Maintance on 97-99 models.

Another item that was changed under the BMW warranty that is of interest to all of us is the battery. Up to 99 models, it was covered for 2 years or 24,000 miles. 2000 and forward models include a battery warranty that matches the new vehicle 4 year/ 50,000 mile warranty.

EDIT: I should also mention, Full Maintenance does NOT cover tires nor alignments. BMW will cover wheel alignment for the first 2,000 miles.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

thanks for the low down duotor. I wonder why the service advisors who should know about this shuffle us over to the parts window. do wiper blades come out of the dealer's pocket?

ate logo.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *do wiper blades come out of the dealer's pocket?
> 
> *


Not at all! In fact, the dealer can get about 40 bucks from BMW for replacing it. Basically, NOTHING comes out of the dealers pocket. If our vehicle is covered by the maintenance plan and you are eligible for replacement, BMW will pay the dealer to do it. There is no reason why they should turn it away! Infact, if you buy the blades and they put them in for you free, they are loosing money. It makes no sense at all!


----------



## dasWolf (Jan 4, 2002)

*Gotta love that Portuguese talk!*



DrBimmer said:


> *
> 
> Not at all! In fact, the dealer can get about 40 bucks from BMW for replacing it. Basically, NOTHING comes out of the dealers pocket. If our vehicle is covered by the maintenance plan and you are eligible for replacement, BMW will pay the dealer to do it. There is no reason why they should turn it away! Infact, if you buy the blades and they put them in for you free, they are loosing money. It makes no sense at all! *


Came here when I was three, so I don't read it as well as I should, but thanks for the practice.

You wouldn't think the dealer would be charging you for the wipers and also getting his 40 bucks from BMW? Or maybe the service rep figured out how to get himself a $40 tip.

This is the kind of thing that pisses me off. We're talking nickles and dimes here as it compares with the satisfaction of the customer. The idea that the dealer would try to screw you out of something that is part of the package when you bought the car is the type of thing that would cause me to give them a really crappy service review. I think the idea behind full maintenance is to make the inconvenience of service/maintainence a little more tolerable. The last thing you need is to be hounded by the service guy to pull out an extra couple of twenties. You should at least get a good table for that


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Since you asked about wiper blades I thought I'd share this here too...I posted this over at the .org a few seconds ago:

I figure I save Fred the headache by posting a little how-to here:

1) Lift up wiper arm to verticle position like so...










2) Turn the wiper arm 90 degrees so the attachment tab is visible. It's the little tab that tilts up in the center of the picture.










3) Push up on the tab away from the wiper control arm, then push the wiper arm DOWN to release the locking tab. You may need to wiggle the arm a bit or move the rubber inserts out of the way to remove the arm.










4) The insert is held into the arm by these two locking tabs at the end of the insert. The other end of the insert should be free of the tabs and will move around a bit.










5) You'll need to remove the metal spine first before you can remove the insert. Use a needle nose plier to pull the spines free from the insert like so:










Once the insert spines are out the rubber insert will slide out. Squeeze the end of the rubber insert with the locking tabs and it should wiggle free from the tabs. Rudimentary really, it's the same as ALL the wiper designs I've seen on almost all makes and models. Installation is reverse of removal. Just insert the metal spines into the rubber wipers, and start sliding it into the wiper arm (it doesn't matter which end), make sure it's not the end with the locking tabs on it.

On a little side note, I finally REMEMBERED to take some pictures of my car as I applied Griot's Wheel Cleaner and Undercarriage spray. Call me obsessive compulsive...

Wheel Cleaner, Before...(I started spraying water on it and the wheel cleaner and then realized I need to snap a few shots)










Wheel Cleaner, After...










Under Carriage Spray before:










Under Carriage After:


----------

